

Show HN: Google Conway's Game of Life - nbrempel
https://www.google.com/search?q=conway%27s+game+of+life

======
jtanderson
If you go into the "fullscreen" mode and watch the right side closely, there
are clusters of slightly darker blocks, which I'm pretty sure spell out
"Google" :)

~~~
nbrempel
Pretty neat!

